# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software) شروحات :  شرح بسيط بالفيديو لحل مشكل تأكيد حساب غوغل

## tawfik1995

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
مرحبا بكم اخواني اقدم لكم فيديو شرحت به كيفية ازالة مشكل اثباث حساب غوغل على هواتف اندرويد حل بسيط  رابط تحميل تطبيق اسفل الفيديو  [YOUTUBE]eQBbLSw0IuM[/YOUTUBE]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## moust33

merci

----------


## alaaabunasser

ممكن يزبط الحل المطروح على جهاز S7 edge ؟؟؟؟

----------


## salihmob

علي حسب نوع الحمايه 
جديده او قديمه 
لحل هذه المشكله يوجد عده طرق

----------


## drisstabbal

*لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*  *جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت لنا*  *وبارك فيك وفي عملك*

----------


## abdelgsm

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mohamed ali ay

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## max_11

جزاك الله خيرا 
طرح بقمة الروعة 
لا تحرمنا من جديدك 
ودى وإحترامى

----------


## وحيد الحرمان

مششكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## adamalkashef12

مجهود رائع جزاك الله خير

----------


## kasper

احسنت دمت مبدعا

----------


## ahlem 2016

merci

----------


## asklou

شكرا

----------


## AKSIL

VERY GOOD

----------

